# Underground Archery Products



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a few.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

A few more pics.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Blue sticker, around 9 long plus 8 ounces of weight... Im in!


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you for the order. Let us know if there is anything else you need.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a video of myself shooting the prototype before we actually decided to produce these.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Up!


----------



## BOW TECH MAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Great to see that it is made in SC.

PM sent


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

I look forward to seeing you at some shoots this year. We will be shooting Swamp Fox on Sunday, and Wildlife Action the next weekend. I believe we will be at Sand Dune on the 29th. Then Gainesville, FL Febuary 3-5th


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

We have finalized the details of our shooter program, anyone interested in shooting for Underground Archery Products should PM me with an e-mail address, or send a request to [email protected] We will start making decisions within 2 weeks. I will e-mail applications and shooter prices to all who request. We are really looking for competitive shooters with all experience levels, but positions will be limited.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

All of our rods come with 7oz of weight.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

These are retail prices, staff will receive significant discounts.


Retail Price List 2012


Retail
Front Rods

16-25” $143.00

26-30” $156.00

31-35” $169.00

Side Rods

6-9” ea $102.00

10-12” ea $109.00

13-15” ea $117.00

All rods will include 7oz. of weight each.


Weights


4oz., 2oz., 1oz. Kit $28.99

4oz. $15.99

2oz. $11.99

1oz. $ 6.99


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump for you Neal.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

up again


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

We have made 1 staff offer and will possibly pick 2-3 more this week. After this week we will not add any staff until after we come back from the ASA / Easton Pro-Am in Gainesville. We would really like to add a shooter or 2 from Florida, before we come.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Bumping it up.

Will post up some pics hopefully this weekend.

Maybe a comparison to a b-stinger also, if I dont murder the wording...


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like a really nice product line, any progress with your website yet?


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Not a lot done with the website yet. undergroundarcheryproducts.com We are trying to keep orders filled and have a little bit of pre-made stuff to take to the Gainesville shoot. We won't be bringing a lot of product to the shoot. We prefer to make custom stabs to match the setup and shooter preferences. I will bring some demo equipment for balancing customer bows, to get us in the ball park, and determine length from there. We will have a few rods for sale, but mostly taking orders for custom setups.
We can't do custom orders on the spot because my adhesives take 4-5 days to cure. I wish I had a faster setting adhesive but there are none with this sheer and peel strength that will work for my application.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Just packaged weights for Gainesville / ASA. We are really looking forward to this shoot. We are only taking 50 sets so get them quick, we don't know if these will last the weekend. Hope to see some of you there.
Neal


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

We are closing applications for shooting staff. We will take any application from shooters who have requested them, however we are excepting no more. Thank you to those that applied. We currently are satisfied with the staff we have accepted.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Feb 4, 2007)

Could I get a pink sticker for the type A my wife won't put it on her bow with the green sticker. They don't call her pinky for nothing. Thanks


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Send me your info and I can get one to you.


----------

